
YC startup Auctomatic looking to hire - pc
http://blog.auctomatic.com/?p=4
======
eposts
I haven't used auctomatic, but how is it different from Andale? They have been
making tools for ebay for years now...

------
jason13
I don't get it..I do not see how auctomatic can defend their company from eBay
just redoing some of it's UI.

~~~
rjb
eBay seems to do everything in their power to prevent usability. Auctomatic
hopefully will capitalize on this.

~~~
create_account
What happens if ebay decides they don't like what they're doing, and shuts
them out or makes it hard to connect?

~~~
rjb
Of course always a possibility (myspace/photobucket), but I was just
supporting Auctomatic's decision seeing as at every turn eBay seems to make
their tools harder and harder to use.

There are a million reasons why Auctomatic shouldn't bother, but if they are a
great team you'll never be able to convince them of that.

------
Sam_Odio
Sounds moderately interesting.

~~~
vlad
Haha! I think auctomatic could be moderately great! It will depend on the
execution.

------
run4yourlives
I think they get points for being the only startup since 1988 to require a
working knowledge of COBOL.

------
eposts
Whats up with the colors on auctomatic homepage? Makes my head hurt... is it
just me?

~~~
Harj
A lesson in why you should check colors on different monitor screens. The
green looked cool on our screens but not so much on others we tested on.

Fixed now. Hopefully less headaching inducing.

------
kmt
How do pronounce 'auctomatic'? [okshomatik]? [oktomatik]?

~~~
kmt
Why did I get downvoted? Because of the the missing 'you' between 'do' and
'pronounce'?

------
far33d
brilliant.

~~~
far33d
well my point was that I believe this is a joke on valleywag's bashing of
scribd for their overly optimistic job posting. hence this ironic understated
job posting.

------
mynameishere
Seems like misplaced irony.

